

Lenovo founder talks about innovation, Apple, and IP theft - us
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2011/02/19/BUL61HPEQ3.DTL&feed=rss.technology

======
nika
Interesting, he makes the argument that lack of protection for IP reduces
innovation. I know that todays hipsters think that IP is not real property,
and I agree philosophically.

But the patent system causes the inventors to publish their inventions and
this gives everyone awareness and an opportunity to build on the invention to
find their own innovations... whereas without the patent system, IP protection
would likely come from obscurity.

I've yet to see an anti-patent person who proposed an alternative. And this
article seems to indicate that with little protection, innovation is stifled.

I'm not saying there aren't problems with the patent system, obviously, but
before throwing it out one has to consider what alternative would be superior.

